
We reduced our vendor.js from 210kb to 16kb in about five minutes of work - bhalp1
https://dev.to/ben/we-reduced-our-vendorjs-from-210kb-to-16kb-in-about-five-minutes-of-work-and-ten-lines-of-code-1ole
======
Joyfield
kb or kB?

